# Prayers for Hunter



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I hate to even write this but I think I have to. This weekend Hunter did not look well and he had 3 accidents at my mom's house. This morning Hunter refused his meal (I have now tried 3 meals) and has been shaking (tremors) a lot. He seems to just want to sleep. 

We have called the vet and are waiting for a return call (he is in surgery). We will have to decide if the stress of a cardio appointment on Hunter is worth the risk if he continues like this today.

If you could - could you please hold Hunter in your thoughts for even a minute today. 

I'm not ready to say goodbye to my baby:smcry:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers and hugs to you and Hunter. So hard to see our precious babies not feel well. Please keep us posted......


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Erin, I am so sorry that Hunter is not feeling well.
You and he are in my thoughts today.
Hang in there Hunter! You are so loved.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Erin, I am so sorry.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I will be praying with all my might for Hunter. Hugs to you!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Omg im soooooooooo sorry prayers for Hunter oxoxoxoox


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

Erin, I am so sorry. You and Hunter will be in our prayers...


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Hunter..


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Erin, my heart breaks for you and Josh as I read your post. I have been thinking about Hunter ever since your last thread about him not doing well...and have been hoping to read some good news from you soon. I'm so so so sorry he continues to be ill  Watching your baby feel so sick and down and not eat is the hardest thing in the world. I am continuing to hold out hope that your vet has some good ideas on how to make Hunter feel better...were they able to find out anything from the tests they took at your last visit? Oh Erin, we'll be thinking of, and praying for, you and Hunter...please keep us posted.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG im so sorry hugs to you and hunter i have you all in my prayers.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my, my heart goes out to you and Hunter. I know this is hard, but Hunter needs you now more than ever. I know you will do whatever is best for him.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry Erin. Of course we're still praying for Hunter and for you as well.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We've been thinking about Hunter all day since we read the post. Al told me he knows how he felt when Amy was declining so fast and we're never ready to say good bye to our fluffs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Erin, I love your precious Hunter so much. I am feeling so sad knowing that Hunter is not feeling well. I have been thinking about him and praying for all of you full time.

I am sending all of you love and hugs. And, many, many prayers. Please give Hunter tender hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sad to hear that he's not better. He is such a little sweetheart, I will certainly be praying for Hunter and hoping the vet can help.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Erin -we all love little Hunter and your entire family so much - praying that he can find healing and comfort.

Maggie and the girls


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Erin, praying for Hunter and your family. I am so sorry Hunter is feeling bad and praying for healing and comfort.


----------



## ella114 (Apr 1, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about Hunter. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - I'm reading your thread through tears. I think I'm in shock that Hunter is deteriorating so much. I love that boy so much and know that you and Josh must be so worried. You are both the most amazing parents and I pray that Hunter will be able to get some help. If not, I know that you will do what's best for Hunter, no matter how hard it is on you. He's so lucky to be part of your family. I wish I was there to hug you and him. :smootch: This is a very holy week with Easter and Passover coming up so hoping that prayers will have extra power. rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Come on little buddy, we are all pulling for you! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry that y'all are going thru this. Thinking about you today. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Erin....I hope Hunter will pull through, he has been so protective with Conor. Please keep us informed....he is one of a kind and I know how much you love him.....


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Erin. I'm thinking of Hunter and you.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I will be saying many, many prayers for Hunter and you today. You are so special to us.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Erin, I'm so sorry to hear about little Hunter! Sending lots of good well wishes and prayers the way to you and him. rayer:

Keeping you in my thoughts! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know that you feel helpless and want Hunter to get well . I'll be praying for him and your family. It is so very hard to see our fluff, that we regard as a member of our family, be so sick. Get well Hunter, everyone's pulling for you!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh no... I'm so sorry to hear this! Hunter will be in my thoughts and prayers today. Please keep us updated. Hugs to you and Josh, too.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Erin,sending prayers for Hunter. I hope he feels better and pulls out of this.I know how worried you must be.:grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Erin, i will definitely be keeping Hunter in my prayers. Please give Hunter a gentle kiss from me.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm keeping dear little Hunter and you in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Come on sweet Hunter. We're all rooting for you and praying like crazy. Come on little guy.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

H :smootch: 

U :heart:

N k:

T :Happy_Dance:

E :sHa_banana:

R :rochard:


Sending Happy positive thoughts to little Hunter


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh dear little Hunter, I am praying for you with all my might and I truly hope that you will get better soon :heart:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Erin, you and Hunter remain in my prayers. 

Big hugs,


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Erin, hoping for the best for Hunter. So hard to let go. But someone told this to me when I was struggling with the decision for Lola. "Better one month too soon, than one day too late." I know saying good bye is the hardest thing we have to do, and I do hope it isn't Hunters time. Hugs to both of you...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Praying that Hunter will be feeling better real soon!!! Poor little guy.. he such a little sweetheart.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry Hunter is not doing well. I will be praying all day for him.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hunter is such a special boy and so very loved. Sending prayers that your Vet will have answers and be able to help.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Erin, my heart is breaking for you. I am saying lots of prayers for sweet Hunter. I'm also praying that God will whisper in your ear and give you the wisdom to know when and if you need to make the decision to help him to the bridge. Praying that the vet will have other options for you and that Hunter will rally and start feeling better.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

So, we received a call from the vet tech. She said that Hunter's temperature had come down 3 degrees and that they were able to get him to urinate (they collected the sample) and take in some liquids (without an IV). They re-ran the blood panel and were waiting on results. She said the vet should be calling us within the hour. I could hear my little guy's bark in the background and they told us not to cancel his heart appointment for tomorrow.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

That's good! Oh Erin, I want so much for Hunter to get better. I'm so sorry you are all going through this. Please Dear God, keep your arms around this little dog and his humans...rayer:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:grouphug: Big hugs for Hunter.

I'm glad he took some fluids.

Will keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So sorry to read how ill your little guy is. I hope he rallies for you and they are able to find some answers to help him. Hugs to you and Hunter, Edie


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hearing his bark is a good thing!!! Praying he continues to rally.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. Praying for Hunter x


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - maybe it's an infection of some kind, that's setting everything off for Hunter and can be cured. Still sending prayers. Thanks so much for updating us.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up prayers for you guys ♥ Big, big hugs too!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Erin......I pray that Hunter is going to pull through. He was barking for his little pal Conor and Mommy and Daddy!!! Please keep us informed~:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Josh just went down to the hospital to get some answers and bring Hunter home as we are not ok with him spending the night (he's not on an IV or anything). We last heard from them 2 hours ago and were told the vet would be calling shortly. Two hours later and no call and as they close at 7 he wanted to be there. I will update once I hear from him.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Erin, I'm so sorry about Hunter being ill. I do hope he pulls through. Keep the faith!:grouphug::wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Rooting for Hunter!!
:clap:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Erin, I've been out all day and am just now reading this.....I hope and pray Hunter is ok. This is such a scary time for you....has the vet estimated Hunter's age???


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't have a ton of answers but Hunter is home. His sugar levels are back in the normal range but liver/kidney are not. So tomorrow we need an ultrasound of his heart and adrenal glands. Then, if necessary we will do up blood work on them. Hunter is resting next to me as I type this. He didn't eat his whole dinner but he did eat some. Thanks for keeping him in your thoughts!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad to hear he's resting, no doubt very content to be at home again. You have two good signs, with the sugar levels and eating. Praying more good results tomorrow. You're a sweet boy Hunter, we are all thinking about you....xxxooo.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Songlad he's home with you. Give him kisses from us! Praying that tomorrow will have some answers and that little Hunter feels better.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Erin I am so sorry to hear that Hunter is still not feeling well. I am keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers. rayer:rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad that he's gotten so much attention from the vet and even gladder that he's home with you. Sending prayers for tomorrow's tests and helping Hunter feel better. :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its good he is home with you and feeling loved and safe. Please give him soft hugs from Me and the West Coast Wild Bunch. Keeping you all in our prayers for a comfortable night and good answers tomorrow. Edie


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

It breaks my heart little Hunter is not feeling well. I'll be praying for the little guy.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I will be praying for your little boy Erin. :innocent:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh be assured the prayers are going out for little Hunter!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sleep tight, dear Hunter. :smootch:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm coming in late on this thread. I'm so sorry to hear that Hunter isn't doing well. I can only imagine how scared you are. We'll be anxiously awaiting an update on Hunter. In the meantime, we'll be lifting him up in our prayers. Hugs


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am just seeing the thread. So sorry to read. Praying for the best and sending out tones of possitive thoughts for Hunter to get better :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The Greek watch is up---thinking of our little buddy, Hunter, praying over him and wishing all of you some rest & peace. I'll check back later this eve. to see if there is any news.
Sending you a big hug.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thoughts, prayers and lots of hugs for tiny Hunter. 
Bob, Marsha and Chase and Ozzy.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

I hope Hunter continues to get better. Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Checking in on Hunter this morning...hope he's doing better. I'm glad he was able to come back home last night and ate some dinner.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sending prayers for you and Hunter .


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Checking on Hunter this morning, hoping for good news.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Erin Hoping Hunter continues to get better... :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Stii pryaying that dear Hunter gets better.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Erin, Ashley is here this week spending her Spring Break with us. As you know, she has always thought that Hunter is super cute and sweet. So, she too, knows that Hunter is not feeling up to par. We all send our love, hugs, and prayers. And, positive thoughts that Hunter will feel better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that Hunter's probably at the cardiologist's now for the appointment that Erin had scheduled. I'm so worried about that boy. I'm praying that they can help.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I think that Hunter's probably at the cardiologist's now for the appointment that Erin had scheduled. I'm so worried about that boy. I'm praying that they can help.


Sue -- my thoughts exactly. Continuing to pray for our sweet, little Hunter.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hoping there will be news before I retire as I am not on SM on Weds. Please, please get better Buddy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, me too. I'm at work but keep checking back for any news. Praying he's OK.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Maybe no news, good news? 

Hoping that's what it is for sweet little Hunter:heart:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thinking of you, Erin and Hunter!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Thinking of you and your family today and still praying that Hunter gets better.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

WE are praying for you Hunter,rayer:rayer:rayer:.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Looking for an update on Hunter and hoping they have been able to help him


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Looking for update on Hunter. I saw on FB that he ate some last night. Sending prayers that he's doing better today. I know that you are anxiously awaiting his test results, but just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking about you and that precious little fluff.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Sending more love today to Hunter. Hang in there, buddy!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thinking of you Erin and Hunter. Wishing for good news.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi ladies. Sorry to keep you waiting but I had to focus on work for a bit. We met with the cardiologist and did a full workup which included observation, a good ole' listen to the heart, oxygen saturation test, EKG, and ultrasound of heart and abdominal cavity. We were verbally told that he suggests a bike acid test be done and then a consult with a neurologist but I am waiting for the actual report because sometimes, after reflection, he makes additional recommendations based on a second review of the tests.

Hunter is eating again which is good - he lost 2oz but I am confident that will come back quickly. He is also drinking again. He is still struggling and while we have not seen any seizure like symptoms we are seeing some other oddities such as Whinning when picked up and bouts of coughing like he is trying I clear his throat but whatever comes up he is swallowing back down. We were up for 2 hours last night with this. 

Our vet had today off and the cardiologist report is due to come in tomorrow so we shall see.....I will keep you posted and thanks for loving and checking on our little guy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Erin, thank you for the up-date as Hunter has been on my heart. I pray you will find answers soon. I am assuming you mean bile acids test---did he have one of these before so you have this baseline?
I had a dog (bitch) once w/collapsing trachea & the symptoms were similar. In her case it was difficult to diagnose until it progressed to what seemed like almost constant seizure like activity. It truly looks like a seizure but has to do w/not getting enough oxygen.
Wishing you better days ahead. Big hug.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like he's starting to do better. We're all keeping Hunter in our hearts...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Erin - thank you for the update. I pray that Hunter continues to improve and that whatever is troubling the little sweetie can be controlled with diet or medications. Hugs to you all!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Still praying for sweet little Hunter and hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you for the update. I'll keep sweet Hunter in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - Hunter is in my prayers. I'm glad he's doing better and that the cardiologist didn't see anything alarming related to his heart. Hoping for answers. :grouphug:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad to hear Hunter is feeling better. Sweet boy!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Go Hunter.....continue to get well. Prayers and hugs!!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Lots of love to you, Hunter, and your family during this tough time. I hope your little guy feels better soon. :grouphug:


----------

